# Chokoloskee/ENP Report for Friday May 28



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Great report, DB! 

That "fall off and go wading" is kinda like my "run aground/hop up on the platform/WE'RE HERE" ploy!


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Dave great day on the water!! 🍻


----------

